# Curiosity killed the question



## StudentOfLight (Oct 25, 2016)

Have you ever done something photographically, just because you had to know the answer to some impractical question?

A while back I decided to see how the 8-15mm fisheye looks with a 2x teleconverter, just ... well... because I can :-[


----------

